# PSA: Southwest flights to/from Denver 50% off



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolfy, check your PM's. We can definitely work something out and I can take a few extra days off to play.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I've got hookups on a Condo in Dillon. 5 mins to Keystone, 15 to Breck, 30 to Vail. 300 a week. Sleeps 4.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the wife, looks like we're going


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Idleline, that is a really, really good deal.

zakk, when you coming out?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

airfare from baltimore to denver would be $180 round trip. that on top of the $38 dollar per night hostel in breck that i found would make one cheap ass trip.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So you going to pull 'da trigger or what TJ?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Idleline, that is a really, really good deal.
> 
> zakk, when you coming out?


MLK weekend, its looking like. We'll be back from the Great Northern Adventure (Whistler, Mt Baker, Mt Hood, Northstar) on 1/6 and out to CO on 1/15. 

No rest for the wicked 

Right now my friends are thinking Copper Mountain/Breck, but during a Holiday weekend, I'm thinking it'll be nuts. What about Crested Butte? What do you think will be best that weekend?

(side note: I went to school at Regis, so it'll be my first time back. Might hit up Shakespeare's pool hall as well. I'd love to bring the wife to Glenwood Springs, too. We'll see :thumbsup: )


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

need to see if i can talk dcp into it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

zakk said:


> MLK weekend, its looking like. We'll be back from the Great Northern Adventure (Whistler, Mt Baker, Mt Hood, Northstar) on 1/6 and out to CO on 1/15.
> 
> No rest for the wicked
> 
> ...


Crested Butte would be less crowded but you also realize that it's a four hour drive from Denver? Loveland would be less crowded. Generally speaking you have crowds, but since you've been around here, the same rules for avoiding them still apply. Sunday on that weekend is generally less crowded than the rest. 

Crested Butte is killer and my favorite in the state. So good choice if you go there. Cheap lodging can be found in Gunnison and even closer at Almont (where I usually stay). 

Ummm Shakespeares, it's gone. It's now a Vitamin Cottage.  Sorry man. Happened two or three years ago.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> need to see if i can talk dcp into it.


Well let me know if you plan on coming out. I'm going to be in Seattle over MLK and a hut trip over the second weekend of Feb. I know Wolfy might come out and I am planning on meeting him for some bc touring around. If dates work out though, I would be happy to meet up with you and ride. I get great lift ticket deals at Copper and Winterpark. Great backcountry around here too, I think you know that though...


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Crested Butte would be less crowded but you also realize that it's a four hour drive from Denver? Loveland would be less crowded. Generally speaking you have crowds, but since you've been around here, the same rules for avoiding them still apply. Sunday on that weekend is generally less crowded than the rest.
> 
> Crested Butte is killer and my favorite in the state. So good choice if you go there. Cheap lodging can be found in Gunnison and even closer at Almont (where I usually stay).


I remember everyone going to Breck when I was in college. Everyone. I can't imagine it during MLK weekend. Would you agree that Breck and Copper would be insane busy that weekend?

CB is a long drive, but I've never been out that way and I can take the wife to Glenwood Springs.




killclimbz said:


> Ummm Shakespeares, it's gone. It's now a Vitamin Cottage.  Sorry man. Happened two or three years ago.


My drinking hole is now a Vitamin Cottage? I remember piano night


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

running this past the wife right now. hehe


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Ah shit man, I am going to have to pass. With out late start, my Alaska trip and riding with you and Ale up here, I am hard presses to make my commitment schedule for teaching at Meadows as it is. Any more time off and I am going be pushing it. Here is what I am thinking though.....
> 
> Spring riding on Berthound before it gets too late into the freeze/thaw cycle like early April? Even standard fares are super cheap on SW with Denver and Portland both being major hubs for them. I can get a regular fare for $75 and do it at a time when it works best for me and hopefully you too.


With the high altitudes here April can be spring conditions to icy mank, to full on blower. It is generally a real good time to come out actually. At that point the Colorado snowpack has finally started to stabilize and the big lines are often going down. What is sweet about it is you can get a foot of powder on top of the stable snowpack and drop the lines that in January would have been suicidal. We can probably get some pretty fun stuff done at that time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

zakk said:


> I remember everyone going to Breck when I was in college. Everyone. I can't imagine it during MLK weekend. Would you agree that Breck and Copper would be insane busy that weekend?
> 
> CB is a long drive, but I've never been out that way and I can take the wife to Glenwood Springs.
> 
> ...


 
Breck and Copper are Front Range resorts so of course they'll be busy. Copper less so than Breck. With Copper, depending on where you ride lift lines can be insane or close to non existant.

As far as Crested Butte-Glenwood Springs go. That is a hell of a drive. Crested Butte lies on the other side of the Elks from Glennwood. There is a direct route from Aspen to Crested Butte but it's backcountry travel only. 20 something miles. They hold a rando race from one town to the other each year. Otherwise, you have to drive around through Montrose and catch Highway 50 if you are coming from Glennwood. If you are doing the loop from Denver that's 7+ hours of driving. You would be better served to just go to Aspen as it's right there by Glennwood. Aspen is 'effin killer btw. Stay in Glennwood or Carbondale to save some money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, that's definitely a steal!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> wow, that's definitely a steal!


Jenn, looks like its about $80 each way from bwi to den. falls just under $200 round trip with taxes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You know that would be a cheap flight to come out and go to Wolf Creek. You guys should consider it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Gary, accroding to google maps wolf creek is 250 miles outside of denver. Is this correct?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds about right. It is a long drive. About 5 hours. Totally worth it though. I am pretty sure we can arrange rides if you fly in for the meet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You know that would be a cheap flight to come out and go to Wolf Creek. You guys should consider it.


i wish i could, but time is the big issue for me. I mean, i could fly out on Friday & fly back on Sunday, but taking any more time would require me to make arrangements with my ex to watch the kids, which he's already doing for the Jay Peak meet, and he's not usually very cooperative when it comes to me having a good time.

besides, you said the tickets have to be purchased by the 16th, right? i just spent my entire paycheck on christmas, so i'm pretty strapped till the 25th  sux. 

but at least i have the jay peak meet coming up! gotta give thanks for that!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

waaaaiiiit a minute, TJ. how are you going to go to the Jay Peak meet & the Wolf Creek meet at the same time??? are you backing out of the Jay meet??????? you're my passenger!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to have tickets purchased by tomorrow.

If you decide on a quick hit weekend let me know. Just remember the first five days of march, second weeked of Feb and MLK I will be gone. Otherwise, I am pretty open.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

really really really wish i could, but i definitely won't have it by tomorrow


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> waaaaiiiit a minute, TJ. how are you going to go to the Jay Peak meet & the Wolf Creek meet at the same time??? are you backing out of the Jay meet??????? you're my passenger!


You can be plane passengers. Now I haven't been to Jay Peak, but Wolf Creek is waaaaay better! :cheeky4:

J/k, I didn't realize that meet was the same time frame. Some other weekend would work too. I am pretty open in March (besides the first week)and that can be a month where we get snow by the foot.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> waaaaiiiit a minute, TJ. how are you going to go to the Jay Peak meet & the Wolf Creek meet at the same time??? are you backing out of the Jay meet??????? you're my passenger!


i am IN for the jay peak meet. i wasnt planning on shooting out there for the wolf creek meet. was just looking to shotgun a weekend out there. something closer to denver like steamboat or loveland or something. no worries jenn. we are still rolling to VT. :thumbsup:

was looking at the first weekend in february since Gary will be around. also have a buddy that lives in Denver where i could crash for free. still waiting on approval from the wife.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

word. if i hadn't just spent so much on christmas gifts i'd totally be down for a weekend trip, but as it stands i've got $88 in my bank account till the 25th. although i am selling my 55 gallon fish tank this weekend for $100, but that won't help me at the moment.

boo 

but oh well, like i said...i at least have the jay peak meet, so i gotta give thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The weekend of 14th-15th might actually work better for me if that works for you. I am pretty open that previous weekend, but I might have some work duties (on call) that I will have to bribe schedule around. Shouldn't be a huge problem, but I know I am free those other dates. I would be down for Steamboat too, if someone who doesn't post on here anymore would be down. There is a second option for the 'boat too.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

MLK is the only time I can make it out  and first part of March is my 30th. 

Calendars suck :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm down with the 'boat crew. id love a change to ride with those folks.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

meh, looks like i am passing on this. grrrr.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

whoopchhhh









there's no guess to who wears the pants in his family!

dan, just let him go...geez.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bummer man. :thumbsdown: 

It would have been fun to have you out. I live all nice and close to the airport and all. Plenty of room at the house too...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

meh, i'm bummed but whatever. Jay Peak was already planned so thats my big trip for the year. i might skip Jay next year and take you up on that offer tho killz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah, i'm definitely tryin' to get back out west next year. i don't know about colorado though...i was thinking maybe jackson hole.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jen, Jackson Hole is $$$. A lot of it if you fly there. Just sayin'. Great spot though. Lot's of great places in the West.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> meh, i'm bummed but whatever. Jay Peak was already planned so thats my big trip for the year. i might skip Jay next year and take you up on that offer tho killz.


Sounds good to me. Got room, hot tub, and transpo. It would be a good time!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i would love to get out to jackson but damn is it expensive. and i lost my free place to crash when denno moved back to Stevens Pass. definitely colorado next year.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> whoopchhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely my dogs. got a call from the vet this afternoon that the bump on my pups leg is a malignant tumor. requires surgery immediately. thats the reason i am a no go. so yes, my dog wears the pants, hehe.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man that sucks. Sounds like a big vet bill.

+++Vibes for your pooch.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not as bad as i was expecting but still enough to kill an entire snowboarding trip. thanks for the vibes.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Much love to your dog and :thumbsup: for a speedy recovery.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> not as bad as i was expecting but still enough to kill an entire snowboarding trip. thanks for the vibes.


But dude the trip would have been sooo cheap. All you had to do was fly your ass out here. No rental car, no lodging fees, super cheap (or free, I knows people) lift tickets, or fire up your own quads for a free ride. 

Ok, enough torture. Bummed you can't make it. Next season for sure.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just read up on everything. If I had an cash at all, I'd be there in a heart beat. I'm mad jealous.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So jealous of your Alaska trip. That is going to be awesome. They've just gotten nuked.

Southwest seems to be in a mood where they are offering these deals once a quarter. So if you keep your eyes open I bet another deal like this will pop for April. Regardless they are inexpensive. 

April can be a great time. Chuting on Berthoud Pass, big wide open steep bowls like Grizzly Gulch, and even 14er's start to go down then. Definitely the stuff that we drool over all winter get done during that timeframe. Last 4 years there has been lot's of powder that month. We'll definitely talk in Jan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

T.J. said:


> definitely my dogs. got a call from the vet this afternoon that the bump on my pups leg is a malignant tumor. requires surgery immediately. thats the reason i am a no go. so yes, my dog wears the pants, hehe.


sorry to hear about your pup, hope he/she recovers well. and i hope you didn't take offense to my comment, as i was just joking. 

and i hear ya'll about the cost of the hole, i just want to hit up the best places & that's definitely on the list! although, i do still want to meet all you coloradians that i never did meet.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to bail on this deal. We have season passes to Northstar and Sierra and for what it would cost for a SUV alone for the trip we can rent a nice place for about 2/3 the cost.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> sorry to hear about your pup, hope he/she recovers well. and i hope you didn't take offense to my comment, as i was just joking.
> 
> and i hear ya'll about the cost of the hole, i just want to hit up the best places & that's definitely on the list! although, i do still want to meet all you coloradians that i never did meet.


no worries jenn. 

the hole is definitely on my list of must ride places. just wish dpk still lives out there. i say colorado next year. which might mean i have to skip on the JP meet.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zakk, why rent a SUV? You certainly don't need one out here. No doubt the flight is just a small part of the equation.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> no worries jenn.
> 
> the hole is definitely on my list of must ride places. just wish dpk still lives out there. i say colorado next year. which might mean i have to skip on the JP meet.


Sounds like we have a Coloraddy meet in the work for '10'.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Zakk, why rent a SUV? You certainly don't need one out here. No doubt the flight is just a small part of the equation.


if we hit CB i think it would be prudent. $300 flight is still $300


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I drive down there all the time in the dead of winter with a FWD vehicle. I would just try to find a rental agency that puts snow tires on their cars in Winter. That is really all you need.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've heard that before too. It's also very true. 4wd has it's places and does it job. It also tends to get you more stuck. In Colorado, with the high altitude and cold temps the snow doesn't freeze like it does in the coastal mountains. Driving isn't nearly as treacherous as it is in California during a snowstorm. Plus most of the storms tend to sit right in the mountains. There are more days that I drive up to Berthoud Pass where it's dry roads until the last 15-20 miles, then it's just nukin' on the pass. In Cali, if it was nukin' in Tahoe, you are pretty much guaranteed rain/snow conditions for the whole drive from the bay. Totally different here. Of course the I70 shit show makes up for a lot of that...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, I80 through Wyoming in winter. No thanks. I've driven that several times mid winter and it has got to be one of the most dangerous stretches. One time with zero visibility icy as hell ground blizzard, another time with snow packed roads and tons of jack knifed big rigs. Now when I need to drive west mid winter I just take 70 to Green River and head North from there to catch I80 at Salt Lake City. The drive on 80 is much better from there. I don't blame you for staying local at all...


----------

